# First photos with the EOS Kiss X7 (aka Rebel SL1 / 100D)



## iraikov (May 6, 2013)

Hello,

I just bought the EOS Kiss X7 (Rebel SL1/100D) for my girlfriend, and today we took some photos with it for the first time. I have uploaded some samples here: https://picasaweb.google.com/112011848694712498567/TakingOutTheEOSX7ForTheFirstTime?authuser=0&feat=directlink.

Although I have an EOS 7D, I found the X7 to have extremely good ergonomics despite the much smaller size. The body is quite well made and just feels natural and comfortable. The touch screen interface is intuitive and everything makes sense if you have already used an EOS system. I must say I am really impressed with the capabilities of this little camera.


----------



## Roger Jones (May 6, 2013)

A lot of shots seem to have a bluish cast. i'm much more impressed with the output of the nikon 3200 which is > $200 cheaper than the SL1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikonfrance/sets/72157629851394125/


----------



## Axilrod (May 6, 2013)

Roger Jones said:


> A lot of shots seem to have a bluish cast. i'm much more impressed with the output of the nikon 3200 which is > $200 cheaper than the SL1
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikonfrance/sets/72157629851394125/



Looks like it was a cloudy day and the white balance was a bit off, but that's easily fixable. I agree, I like those particular shots from the D3200 more, but only because they are better shots overall, not because of a massive difference in IQ.


----------



## Roger Jones (May 6, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> Roger Jones said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of shots seem to have a bluish cast. i'm much more impressed with the output of the nikon 3200 which is > $200 cheaper than the SL1
> ...



Well all things aren't equal in the way these were shot and the nikon examples may be cooked but the 3200 clearly has better resolution, color balance, smoother tones, and higher dynamic range. The rendering of the skin tones and textures in particular is amazing for a sub $500 camera. I haven't used the sl1 yet so I'll reserve judgement until we see more samples but based what I've seen so far there really is no comparison.


----------



## bseitz234 (May 6, 2013)

Well if you slapped a $2000 70-200 IS II or 24-70 2.8 II on the X7/SL1/100D, I'm sure you'd be a lot closer to those D3200 pics, which I'm sure were taken with the best lenses that Nikon corporate could use to maximize the camera...


----------



## bchernicoff (May 6, 2013)

The shots look good, man. Did you use the kit lens? This crowd would like to see some ISO 800,1600,3200, and 6400 shots with out noise reduction if you get the chance.


----------



## distant.star (May 6, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> The shots look good, man. Did you use the kit lens? This crowd would like to see some ISO 800,1600,3200, and 6400 shots with out noise reduction if you get the chance.



I'll join this crowd!

Thanks.


----------



## unfocused (May 6, 2013)

Roger Jones said:


> A lot of shots seem to have a bluish cast. i'm much more impressed with the output of the nikon 3200 which is > $200 cheaper than the SL1
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikonfrance/sets/72157629851394125/



Yeah, let's compare a handful of shots taking by iraikov and his girlfriend while they were walking around town learning the new camera, to a bunch of shots that Nikon France contracted with professionals to produce. No doubt culled from thousands that were taken and post-processed by folks who do that sort of thing for a living.


----------



## Rams_eos (May 6, 2013)

To be fair, the comparison is ... unfair!

You are comparing jpeg straight from Canon SL1 to Raw file processed in Adobe Photoshop CS5 with manual White Balance set up for the Nikon 3200 (that what exif of full file say).

There is no doubt the Nikon D3200 produce good Raw files but for this type of Camera, it is unlikely the user will purchase Photoshop and spend a lot of time tweaking them.

This is a good example of bias.

Comparing real life jpeg with tweaked Raw.

Result seems quite good and with the 40mm, it could nearly be a nice street camera.


----------



## iraikov (May 7, 2013)

Yes, indeed it was a bit hazy yesterday, and I should have mentioned that these photos were taken with the EF-S 18-55 kit lens (and auto white balance).

My impression is that the X7 auto white balance is more accurate than that of the 7D, particularly with artificial light, but I have not yet had the chance to take photos in difficult light conditions.



Axilrod said:


> Roger Jones said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of shots seem to have a bluish cast. i'm much more impressed with the output of the nikon 3200 which is > $200 cheaper than the SL1
> ...


----------



## iraikov (May 7, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II, forgot to mention that in my excitement  Next on the agenda is some photography at night or in difficult light conditions, I will share some high ISO shots and will play around with the noise reduction. 



bchernicoff said:


> The shots look good, man. Did you use the kit lens? This crowd would like to see some ISO 800,1600,3200, and 6400 shots with out noise reduction if you get the chance.


----------



## iraikov (May 7, 2013)

Hehe, well said!



unfocused said:


> Roger Jones said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of shots seem to have a bluish cast. i'm much more impressed with the output of the nikon 3200 which is > $200 cheaper than the SL1
> ...


----------

